# what plants can i add to my tank?



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok i was wanting to put some plants in my tank on the back of the light strip the sticker says: Oceanic 36" 38 watt light strip 
but the light in it says that the bulb is a 25wat allglass? does this matter? the light looks good (btw its on a 75g tank) i only have one hood right now... lol its a peice of acrilic with trim on it to keep it from sagging to much (its attatched by screws) its just temporary... i didnt have the money to spend on the actual hoods but i should get some money soon but when i get the other hood/hoods (whatever lol) the light will be brighter in the center and darker on the sides (not alot of dif tho just a little) but basiacly i was wondering if/what plants i could put in there? i like the grasslike things and wat about the amazon swords? could this work? if i need more light i have a light for a 20g long i can put on it also ( its a 20" 24 watt perfecto bulb) and if it matters i have 3 1.5-2" rbp and 1 2" bristle nose pleco (plan to buy another one or a 3-4" common pleco(probly this as its only 99 cents and im broke right now lol)

ok so wat kinda plants can i get? (im kinda new to plants so please easy plants) and do i hafta get the co2 things? i dont know ive heard things that your spost to have them but.... that was from the stuck up ppl who own this pet store that piss me off most the time lol

thx


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

amazon sword, its perfect and easy to take care of


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

0123 said:


> ok so wat kinda plants can i get? (im kinda new to plants so please easy plants) and do i hafta get the co2 things? i dont know ive heard things that your spost to have them but.... that was from the stuck up ppl who own this pet store that piss me off most the time lol
> 
> thx


Hey, another good suggestion would be plants of different heights. Anubias Congensis a good low light plant. If you plan to have a heavily planted tank CO2 would be a good idea. IMO adding equipment to promote plant growth is most effectively done by increasing light watts per gallon. Right now, my 29 US gallon tank has 18watt bulb from Florasun. I would definitely say 0.62watts/US gal. is a low amount of light. Low light plants is an excellent start.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

can a low light plant live if the tank has ALOT of light?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Most low light plants do better in bright light. And dont get amazon swords. They are a mid to high light plant not a low light. They also like rich substaraits with plenty of trace iron. Before someone says "I have amazon swords and they are doing fine in my 20 gal with 10 watts of light" Take a picture now and one a year from now. I always reccomend starting with java fern. If you can succesfully grow java fern then you can then start adding anubius, crypts or wisteria. Good luck and check out this link.









http://www.plantedtank.net/basics.html

Oh and dont worry about co2. Highly overrated for underplanted tanks.


----------

